# FAQ: My hidden e-mail address is public!



## Mike Bobbitt (4 Oct 2006)

All,

In a recent upgrade to the forums, the way hidden e-mail addresses are displayed changed slightly.

Please note that hidden e-mail addresses are, and have always been hidden from public view.

The change is that previously, if you had elected to hide your e-mail address, it was not shown at all when you viewed your own profile. After the upgrade, hidden e-mail addresses were displayed to the profile owner, but in _italics_. If your address appears in your profile in _italics_, it is hidden from other users. (You can log out and view your profile or your posts to verify this.)

Hopefully this clears up any confusion.


Cheers
Mike


----------



## FredDaHead (5 Oct 2006)

Not to contradict you, O great leader, but if you log out, you won't be able to see your own, or anyone else's, profile.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (5 Oct 2006)

Touche... You'll have to limit yourself to viewing your own posts in that case.


----------

